# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  (( التكرار : هو طريقة السلف في العلم والحفظ ))

## ابن المهلهل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جَاء في تَرجمة أحمدَ بنِ الفُرَاتِ ( أبي مسعودٍ الرَّازي ) : أنَّه كان يُكرِّرُ كلَّ حَديثٍ خمسَ مائةِ مَرَّةٍ .(1) وقَالَ له رَجلٌ : إنَّا نَنْسى الحديثَ ؟ فقال : أيُّكمْ يرْجِعُ في حِفظِ حديثٍ وَاحدٍ خمس مائة مرَّةٍ ؟! قَالوا : وَمَنْ يَقوَى عَلَى هَذَا ؟ فَقَال : لِذاكَ لا تحفظون (2) .

وفي ترجمة (أبي بَكرٍ الأَبْهَريِّ المالكيِّ ) قال : قَرَأتُ مُخْتَصَرَ ابنِ عبد الحكم خمسمائة مرة (والأَسَديةَ ) خمساً وسبعين مرة ، و( المُوَطَّأَ ) كذلك ، و(المَبْسُوطَ) ثلاثين مرة ومختصرَ ابنِ البرقي سبعين مرة .(3) 

هذا وأمثالُه - ممَّا سَنورِدُه إنْ شَاءَ الله - يُبَيِّنُ اِحْتِفاءَ السَّلفِ والمتقدِّمين بـ( التَّكْرَارِ ) بِوَصْفِهِ طَريقَاً من طُرُقِ تَحصِيلِ العِلْمِ ، وسَبِيلاً قَويماً لتَثْبِيتِهِ وعَدمِ نِسْيَانه ، والتَّكرَارُ – أيُّهَا الموفَّق -: عِبَارةٌ عَنْ تَكريرِ المَحْفُوظِ والمَقروءِ وإِعادَتِهِ وطُولِ تَرديده ؛ بُغْيَة ضَبْطِهِ وتَرسِيخِهِ ، كَأنْ تَعْمِدَ إلى حِزبٍ من القُرآنِ ، أو إلى حَدِيثٍ ، أو صَفْحةٍ من المتُونِ فَتَقُومَ بحِفْظِهَا ، ثُمَّ بتِكْرَارِها التَّكرارَ الكَثِيرَ ( 50 ، 100 ، 200 ، ...) ، فإِنَّكَ إنْ فَعَلتَ ذَلكَ اِشْتَدَ مَتنُ مَحْفُوظِك ، فَلا تُتعبُك كَثْرةُ المرَاجَعَةِ ولا تُرْهِقُكَ السُّرْعَةُ في التَّفَلت ، وصَارَ مَحْفوظكَ – في كلِّ وَقْتٍ- قَريبَ الاستِحْضَارِ ، سَهْلَ المرَاجَعَة .

أيُّهَا القَارئُ :
إنَّ مَا وَصَفتُهُ لَكَ ليس بِدْعَاً مِنَ القَولِ ، أو مِثَاليَّاتٍ مِن الخَيَال ، بلْ هَذَا مَا عَليهِ السَّلَفُ المتقدِّمون والخَلَفُ الحَاذِقُونَ في الحِفظِ وَالمطَالعة ، وأَنَا أذكُرُ لك من أقوالهم وأحوَالهِمْ مَا يَكُونُ لَكَ في دَربِك سِرَاجاً ودَليلاً :
فَقَد رَوَى الخَطِيبُ البَغْدِاديِّ ( في الجَامع 1/238 ) عَنْ عَلقَمةَ قَالَ : اطِيلُوا ذِكرَ الحَديثِ لا يَدْرُس . 
وقال عَبَّاسٌ الدُّورِيُّ: سمعتُ يحيى بنَ مَعِينٍ يقولُ: لَو لم نَكتُب ( وفي لفظٍ: نَسْمَع ) الحَديثَ خمسينَ مَرَّةً مَا عَرَفنَاه . ( 4 )

وجَاءَ في تَرْجمة الإمَامِ أبي إسْحَاق الشِّيرَازيِّ أنَّهُ قَالَ : "كُنتُ أُعيدُ كلَّ قِيَاسٍ أَلفَ مَرَّةٍ، فَإذَا فَرغْتُ منه أَخذْتُ قيَاساً آخَرَ وهَكَذَا ، وكُنتُ أُعيدُ كُلَّ درسٍ أَلفَ مَرَّةٍ فإذا كَانَ في المسْأَلةِ بيتٌ يُسْتَشْهدُ به حَفظتُ القَصِيدةَ " ( 5 ) . وكَانَ أبو إسْحَاق يُعيدُ الدَّرْسَ في بِدَايَتِه مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ .( كما في المنتظم لابن الجوزي 4/489) .

وَقَدْ قَالَ ابنُ بَشْكُوَال ( في الصلة 1/146 ) في ترجمة أبي بَكرٍ غَالبِ بنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحمنِ بنِ عَطِيةَ الغرناطي (ت:518) - والدِ ابنِ عَطِيَّة المفَسِّرِ - : " وَقَرأتُ بخطِّ بعضِ أصْحَابِنَا أنَّه سَمِعَ أبَا بكر بنِ عّطِيَّةَ يَذكُرُ أنَّهُ كَرَّرَ صَحِيحَ البُخَاريِّ سَبعَ مِائةِ مَرَّةٍ " ا.هـ
وكَانَ الحَسن بنُ ذي النُّونِ أبو المَفَاخِرِ النَّيْسَابُوري ( المنسوبُ للمُعْتَزِلَةِ ) (ت : 545 هـ) يقولُ : الشَّيءُ إذَا لم يُعَدْ سَبعينَ مَرَّةً لا يَسْتَقرُّ . ا.هـ ( 6 ) . وهَذَا عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّقْريبِ فَقَدْ جَاءَ عَنْهُ أنَّهُ : كَانَ يُعيدُ الدَّرْسَ خَمسينَ مرةً ( 7 )
وقَال الذَّهَبيُّ ( في السِّيرِ 23 /115 ) في ترجمة ابن العَجَميِّ (ت : 642هـ ) : "يُقالُ: أَلْقَى ( المُهَذَّبَ ) دُرُوسَاً خمسَاً وعِشْرينَ مَرَّةً " ا.هـ . 
وَقَالَ السَّخَاوي ( في الضِّياءِ اللامع 2/418 ) في ترجمة عَبدِ الَّلطيف الكِرمَانيِّ الحَنَفِي : " وممن أَخَذَ عَنْهُ الزينُ قاسم والشَّمسُ الأمشاطي وحَكى لي عنه أنه سمعه يقول: طَالعت (المحيط ) للبرهاني مائة مرة ." والمحيط البرهاني في الفقه النعماني للإمام المرغيناني في فقه الحنفية .
وجَاءَ عن بكر بنِ محمدِ بن أبي الفَضْلِ الأَنْصَاريِّ : أنَّه رُبما كَانَ في ابتداءِ طَلَبِهِ يُكرِّرُ المسْألةَ أربعَ مائة مَرَّةٍ .( 8 ) . وسُئِلَ يوماً عن مسألةٍ غريبةٍ فَقَالَ : كَرَّرتُ هَذهِ المسْألةَ لَيلةً في بُرجٍ من حِصْنِ بُخَارَى أربَعَ مائة مرة .( 9 ) ، 
وُنقِلَ عن ابنِ هِشَامٍ أنَّهُ قَرَأَ الألفِيَّةَ ألفَ مَرَّةٍ .( 10 ) 

وقدْ كَانَ لصَحِيحِ البُخَاريِّ ومُسْلمٍ عِنَايَةٌ فَائِقَةٌ عندَهُم في التَّكرَارِ ، فقد كَرَّرَهُ بعضُهُم مئةَ مَرَّةٍ ، وستين مَرَّةً وثلاثين مَرَّةً...، ولَعلَّ التَّكرارَ عندَهم مُنْصَبٌ عَلَى أُمَّاتِ الكُتُبِ في كُلِّ فَنِّ كالأحاديثِ والألفيَّةِ والمتُون المعتَمَدة ، دونَ سائرِ الكُُتبِ التي إما تقرأ مع الاستظهار وإما تقرأ فقط .

وكَانُوا يَرَونَ أنَّ إعادةَ النَّظَرِ والتَّكرَارِ تُوقِفُ المَرءَ عَلَى مَا لم يَطَّلِعْ عَلَيهِ سَابقاً ، لا في المطَالَعَة ولا في الحِفْظِ . قَالَ المزَنِيُّ – رحمه الله - : قَرأتُ ( الرِّسَالةَ ) خمسَ مِائة مَرَّةٍ، مَا مِنْ مَرَّةٍ إلا واسْتَفدتُ مِنْهَا فَائِدَةً جَديدَةً. وقَالَ أيضاً: أَنَا أَنْظُرُ في ( الرِّسَالةِ ) من خمسينَ سَنَة ، مَا أعْلمُ أنِّي نَظَرتُ فِيهَا مَرَّةً إلا استفدتُ مِنْهَا شَيئاً لم أكُنْ عَرَفْتُهُ ( 11 ) . 

وكان التَّكرَارُ عندَهم إِمَّا بالعَدِّ وإمَّا بالزَّمَنِ ، وكُلُّ طَريقةٍ لَهَا مَزِيَّةٌ .
قَال ابنُ الأثيرِ في المَثَلِ السَّائِرِ 1/46 : " وكُنتُ جَرَّدتُ من الأَخْبَارِ النَّبَويَّةِ كِتَابَاً يَشْتَمِلُ عَلَى ثَلاثةِ آلافِ خَبرٍ كُلُّهَا تَدخُلُ في الاسْتِعمَالِ، ومَا زِلتُ أُوَاظِبُ عَلَى مُطَالَعَتِهِ مُدَّةً تَزيدُ عَلَى عَشْر سنين ، فَكنتُ أنهي مُطَالعتَه في كلِّ أسبوعٍ مَرَّةً حَتَّى دَارَ على نَاظِري وخَاطِري ما يزيدُ على خمسِ مائةِ مَرَّة ٍ، وصَارَ محفوظاً لا يَشُذُّ عَني منهُ شَيءٌ " .
وهذا الذي ذَكَره ابنُ الأثير : أنه لا يَشُذُّ عنه منه شيءٌ = هو مَزِيةُ التَّكرَارِ وفَائِدَتُه ، فإنَّ الشّيءَ إذا أُعيدَ مَرَّاتٍ كثيرةٍ صَارَ النِّسيانُ فيه قليلٌ ، والخَطأُ فيه نَادرٌ . وأنتَ تَرى ذلك في شُؤُونِكَ كُلِّهَا ، فالطَّريقُ الذي تَسلُكُهُ في اليومِ مَرَّاتٍ تجد أنَّك قد خَبَرتَه وعَرَفتَه ، بتَفَاصِيلِه ودَقَائِقِه .

والتَّكرارُ – أيضاً - دَأبُ كثيرٍ من الفُضَلاءِ المعَاصِرينَ ، بل هُوَ المعتَمَدُ في بَعضِ الأَقْطَارِ كَمَا هو مُشتهٌر عن الشَّنَاقِطَةِ ، وَأَخبَارُهم في هذا تَطُولُ . ( 12 ) 


أيُّهَا المبَاركُ :
هذا الذي وَصَفتُـهُ لكَ هو الأصلَحُ لغَالبِ طَلَبةِ العلمِ والمهتَمِّينَ به ، وأمَّا من رَزَقه الله ذَاكِرةً قَويَّةً مَتِينةً بحيثُ يحفظُ سَريعاً ويَنْسى بَطِيئاً فَهَذا نَادِرٌ لا يُقَاسُ عَليه ، وقَليلٌ لا يُنَبَّه عَلَيه ، وأمَّا جُلُّ الناسِ فالتَّكرارُ لهم هو : الأصلح . بَلْ قد يُقالُ : طُول تَرديد العلم وتكراره يَحتَاجُه سَرِيعُ الحِفظِ أيضاً، وهذا ظَاهرُ صنيعِ حُفَّاظِ المسلمين ، كالبُخَاري وغيره .

وتَكرارُ المحفوظِ يُعين على ضَبطِه وثَبَاته ، ويُعين – أيضاً – عِندَ المراجعة ؛ لأنَّ الإنسانَ قد تَعتَرضُه الأَعمالُ فيبتعدُ عن مَحفوظَاتِه ، فإنْ كانَ قد أَدامَ تكرارها في أوَّلِ حِفظهِ سَهُلَ عليه استِرجَاعُها ، وقدْ رأيتُ من أصحَابِ الحفظِ السَّريعِ مَنْ يُعاني في المرَاجَعةِ كالمعَانَاةِ في أوَّل الحفظ بل أشدُّ ، حتى إنَّ بعضهم : يخيل إليه أنه مَا مرَّ على حافِظَته منه شيء .

فمن ترك التكرار زاهداً به ، معتقداً أنَّ الحفظَ السَّريعَ كَافٍ في رُسُوخِ المحفُوظِ فَهَذَا يُسْرِعُ إليه النِّسيانُ ، وتصعُب عليه المراجَعةُ ، ولو ظنَّ أوَّلَ أمْرِهِ أنَّه مُتقنٌ ، كَحَال العَجُوزِ التي ذَكَرَ خَبَرَها ابنُ الجَوزِيِّ فَقَالَ : " وحَكَى لنَا الحَسَنُ - يعني ابنَ أبي بَكر النَّيسَابُوري- أنَّ فَقِيهاً أعَادَ الدَّرسَ في بَيتِهَ مِرَاراً كثيرة ، فقالت لَهُ عَجُوزٌ في بيته : قد والله حفظتُه أنا ، فقال : أَعِيدِيهِ فأعادته، فَلَمَّا كانَ بَعدَ أيَّامٍ ، قال : يا عجوزُ أعيدي ذلك الدَّرسَ ، فقالت: ما أحفظُه ، قال : أَنَا أُكرِّر لئلا يُصيبني مَا أَصَابَك " ( 13 ) . 
وقد رَأينا من طُلابِ العِلمِ من يَقِفُ عن التَّعَلُمِ والطَّلَبِ بعدَ طُولِ سَيرٍ ، فإذا سألتَه قال : لم أُحَصلْ شَيْئاً ، ولا يَبقَى من حِفظي شيءٌ ؛ لأنَّه أَدمنَ الحِفْظَ السَّرِيعَ وأُولِعَ بِهِ ، فَصَارَ كالمُنْبَتِّ ... ، وبعضُهم يَنسى العلمَ ، ويرجعُ شِبهَ عَاميٍّ في سَنَةٍ إنْ هو شَغَلَتهُ الشَّوَاغِلُ عن حفظه وقراءته ؛ والعِلَّةُ : الحفظُ السريعُ .

وهَذا مما يُفَسِّرُ لك – أيُّهَا الموَفَّقُ – أمرين هَامَّين : أحدها : انتشَارُ الثَّقَافةِ السَّطْحيةِ ، وغِيابُ العلمِ المؤَثَّلِ الصَّميمِ ، فإنَّ السَيرَ عََلى التُؤَدةِ يَقطعُ الهِمَمَ ، ويُتعبُ العَجُولَ ، والثَّاني : نُدرةُ العًالم الموسُوعي ، إذِ الطَّالبُ يفني العمرَ في الفَنِّ والفَنَّينِ علَّه أنْ يستَبقِي حِفظَه ، ويُلِمَّ بأطرَافه ، فإنْ رَامَ الغَوصَ والتَّعَدُدَ أتعَبَه بناءُه الوَاهنُ وأسَاسُه المتَصَدِّعُ . وهذا هو الذي جعل سلَفَنَا – والله أعلم – ينهَجُون هذا المسْلَك ، ويأخذون به .

والتَّكرارُ وإنْ كَانتْ تَصْحَبُه بَعضُ السَّآمةِ ويُلازِمُه التَّرَيثُ ، فإنَّه أَبقَى في الذِّهنِ ، وأثبت في الحافظة . ولَئِنْ أسرَعَ المرءُ في الحفظ ليَتَأخَّرنَّ في المراجعة ويتعبَ ، كما ثَبَتَ ذلك في التجربة ،فإنَّ الحفظَ السَّريعَ يُوهمُ الإنسانَ بـ( كثْرةِ التَّحصِيلِ ) وأنَّـه به يَخْتَصرُ العلمَ ، ويُدركُ بالزَّمنِ اليسير ، فإذا عَادَ الطَّالبُ إلى هَذا الحفظِ وَجَدَ أرْضَاً قاعاً ، وبناءاً مُتَصَدِّعَاً . وفي المثل : رُبَّ عَجَلَةٍ تَهَبُ رَيْثَاً ( 14 ) ، فإذا جمَعَ المرء بينَ التَرديدِ والتَّكرارِ وبين المراجعة المستمرَّة - ولا بُدَّ- فهو المؤَمَّلُ والغَاية .


وقد كنتُ في أَوَّلِ طَلبي للعلم أجِدُ مَشَقةً في بَقَاءِ الحفظِ ودَوَامِهِ مع حَافظَتي الجيِّدةِ ، فَلمَّا عرفتُ هذا المسلكَ ، واقْتَعَدتُ هَذهِ الطَّريقةِ يَسَّرَ الله لي ما كنت إليه أصبو ، وفيه آملُ ، ورأيتُ أنَّ البَونَ شَاسِعٌ، والشُّقةَ كبيرةٌ . 

وقد جَرَّبَ التكرارَ عشراتُ الطُلاب في حِفظِهم للقُرآنِ ممن أعرفُهم فوجدوا فيه الغَايَة ، واستغْنوا – بَعونِ الله- ثمَّ به عن كُلِّ طَريقةٍ وكُلِّ ( دَوْرَة ) ...
وقد جَّربَه الفَقِيرُ إلى الله في القُرآنِ وفي المتُونِ والمنْظُومَاتِ والقَصَائِدِ فلم أرَ قطُّ أَحسنَ منه ، ولا أشدَّ تثبيتاً ... كيفَ لا ؟! وأنتَ تُعيدُ الوجهَ من القرآن ، أو الصَّفْحةَ من العِلمَ مائةَ مَرَّةٍ ؟ أَفَتَرَى ذلك يَعدلُ من أَخذَهُ في عُجَالَتِه ، وَنَقَشَهُ من سَاعَتِه ؟! .

فهَذِهِ – أيُّها القارئ – نصيحةُ أخٍ قد جرَّب الطريقةَ وحَلَبَ شَطْرَهَا ( 15 ) ، فاشدُدْ عليها يَدَكَ ، واعزِم عَلَى الأخذِ بها بقُوَّةٍ ، وإنْ أتعَبَك هذا الطريقُ فلا تنسَ أنَّهُ طَريقُ من قَبْلَكَ ، وأنَّهُ ( لا يُستَطاعُ العلم بَراحةِ الجسْمِ ) ، ومن لَزمَ الصَّبرَ أفلحَ ، وصَبرُ ساعةٍ أدومُ للراحةِ . 
قَالَ الشَّاعرُ :

وقَلَّ مَنْ جَدَّ في أَمْرٍ يُطالِبُهُ ... فاستَصْحَبَ الصَّبْرَ إِلاَّ فاز بالظَّفَر ( 16 )
وقال : ( 17 )

اخلقْ بذي الصبرِ أن يحظى بحاجته ... ومدمن القرعِ للأبوابِ أن يلجا
وقال الآخَرُ : 

فالصبرُ مفتاحُ النجاحِ ولم نجدْ ... صعباً بغيرِ الصبرِ يبلغُهُ الأملْ


*****************



والحمد لله في الأول والآخر ، وصلى الله على النبي المصطفى وسلَّم

وكتبه :
ابن المهلهِل



ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
(1) تهذيب التهذيب 1/58 .ط. المكتبة الشاملة ، وما يأتي أيضاً .
(2) تهذيب الكمال للمزي 1/424 .
(3) ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك للقاضي عياض 1/427 ، والديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المذهب لابن فرحون 1/ 137.
( 4 ) تاريخ دمشق 14/65 ، وسير اعلام النبلاء للذهبي 11/84 ، و4/342
(5) سير أعلام النبلاء 18/458 ، وطبقات الشافعية الكبرى 4/115 ، طبقات الشافعية لابن قاضي شهبة 1/38 .
( 6 ) المنتظم 5/170 ، ولسان الميزان 1/288 .
( 7 ) النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة لابن تغري بردي 2/82 .
( 8 ) البداية والنهاية 12/227 .
( 9 ) المنتظم في تاريخ الملوك والأمم لابن الجوزي 9/201 ، وسير أعلام النبلاء 19/416 
( 10 ) تاريخ الجبرتي 2/150 .
( 11 ) تهذيب الأسماء واللغات للنووي 1/59 .
( 12 ) مقال : لماذا الشناقطة يحفظون ؟ لمحمود بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي .
( 13 ) الحث على حفظ العلم صـ 44 ــ .
( 14 ) يضرب للرجل يشتد حرصه على الحاجة فيخرق فيها ويفارق التؤدة في التماسها فتفوته وتسبقه ، وله قصة . انظر جمهرة الأمثال للعسكري 1/ 482 ، ومجمع الأمثال للميداني 1/294 .
( 15 ) مأخوذ من المثل : حَلَبَ الدَّهْرَ أَشْطُرَهُ ، وهو مستعارٌ من حَلَبَ أَشْطرُ الناقة وذلك إذا حلب خِلْفَين من أخلافها ثم يحلبها الثانية خِلْفَيْن أيضاً . والمعنى : أنه اخْتَبَر الدهْرَ شطري خيره وشره فعرف ما فيه . يضرب فيمن جَرَّبَ الدهر . جمهرة الأمثال للميداني ، رقم : 1033
( 16 ) اختلف في نسبة هذا البيت ، فنسبه ابنُ قتيبة مع أبيات أُخَر لمحمد بن يسير ( الشعر والشعراء 1/194 ) وقد يقال : بشير ، ونسبه غير واحد إلى علي بن أبي طالب كما في المحاسن والمساوئ 1/204 ، والتذكرة الحمدونية 2/25 .
( 17 ) هو لمحمد بن يسير أيضاً كما في الشعر والشعراء 1/194 ، والأغاني 14/43 .

----------


## فتح البارى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله عنّا خيرَ الجزاء ، وأعظمه ، وأوفاه ..

----------


## أبو زيد المدني

أفدتنا جزاك ربي خيرا 

ووقعت على الجرح

----------


## ابن المهلهل

فتح البارى
ربوع الإسـلام
أبو زيد المدني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ورفع أقداركم

----------


## ابن المهلهل

سبحان الله

للرفع

----------


## قروش

جزاك الله خير

والله قد علمتني شيئا ً ماعلمته قط

جزاك الله خير
هي الطريقة الصحيحة وسأواظب عليها بإذن الله

سأنقله بعد إذنك

----------


## ابن المهلهل

> جزاك الله خير
> 
> والله قد علمتني شيئا ً ماعلمته قط
> 
> جزاك الله خير
> هي الطريقة الصحيحة وسأواظب عليها بإذن الله
> 
> سأنقله بعد إذنك


حقوقة الطبع غير محفوظة  ...ابتسامة

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و بارككم و نفع بكم و تقبل منكم

----------


## ابن المهلهل

> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و بارككم و نفع بكم و تقبل منكم


 آمين آمين ...

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الحافظة

لابد للهمم الملتهبة أن تنال مطلوبها.. 
ولابد للعزائم المتوثبة أن تدرك مرغوبها.. 
سنة لاتبدل.. وقضية لاتحوّل.. 

جزاكم الله خيراا وجعل ماسطرتم في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أبو البنات

جزاك الله خيرا،،وهل العلم إلا الحفظ،،وهل يرسخ الحفظ إلا بالتكرار،، والعجب ممن يلغي الحفظ وأن الفهم هو المطلوب..وقد سمعت أحد العلماء المشهورين بالضبط يقول: لا علم بدون حفظ

----------


## التميمي العراقي

أسأل الله أن يجزيك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة فقد أفدتنا

----------


## محمد الرسن

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

جزاك الله خيرا  مقال نفيس والله
والشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي دائما يؤكد على أهمية التكرار في حفظ مسائل الفقه
وأن عاقبته حميدة

----------


## الطالب الناشئ

الله يرفع قدرك أخي الغالي
فعلاً التكرار هي الوسيلة الوحيدة
لرسوخ المحفوظ بعد توفيق الله

----------


## ،،التوحيد نور،،

جزاك الله خيرا ,واحسن إليك وجزاك على إحسانك إحسانا لا يخطر لك على بال ......
اللهم آمــــــــيــــ  ن

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن المهلهل

بارك الله في الجميع ...
أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا المقال خالصا لوجهه الكريم ...

----------


## ،،التوحيد نور،،

ﻷنه من أروع ما قرأت أقل حقه إعادة رفعه
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

